# OpenCSV Fehllender Konstruktor trotz import und Buildpath Eintrag



## dicke_nudel (8. Sep 2010)

Hallo an alle,

versuche mich ein bisschen in Java zu Bewegen, komme aber leider nicht weit. Ich würde gerne eine .csv Datei einlesen und später in eine List oder sonstwas stecken.

Habe die JAR von Opencsv per Eclipse importiert. Leider meckert er das es keinen Konstruktor gibt. Das kann aber nicht sein denn laut javdoc von OpenCSV gibt es diesen.

Bin total neu in Java (komme von C++)

package reader;



```
import java.io.*;
import au.com.bytecode.opencsv.*;

public class CSVReader {
	
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		CSVReader reader =  new CSVReader(new FileReader("addresses.csv"));

	}

}
```


```
Description	Resource	Path	Location	Type
The constructor CSVReader(FileReader) is undefined	CSVReader.java	/alterapp/src/reader	line 14	Java Problem
```



Ich habe bestimmt irgendwo einen kleinen Fehler den ich leider nicht finden kann.
Kann bitte jemand ein Auge drauf werfen und mir einen Tipp geben (den ich auch verstehe) ?

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Sep 2010)

deine Klasse heißt genau wie die, die du nutzen willst. Bennene diese mal um!


----------

